

Universal "Death Stench" Repels Bugs of All Types - dimas
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/deathstench/

======
tocomment
I don't buy it. Isn't the job of some insects like ants to eat dead insects?
You often see ants carrying dead beatles and stuff. How do those facts fit in
with their "theory"

